# Shielbank



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for information on the SS Shielbank my father in law sailed on her in 1948-1949 as a deck boy, he's reminiscing and wondering what happened to her. 
Bob


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Information I have to hand as follows....
Shielbank 1948 - 1956
Built by W Gray and Co.Ltd. as Empire Takoradi 1946
1948 chartered to Bankline 
Purchased by Bankline and renamed Shielbank 1956
Sold on as Asteropes 1962
Broken up in Italy 1964

All this from H.S.Appleyards' book Bankline 1885 - 1985
Hope this helps.......pete


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

She was sold on by Bank Line in 1956. My uncle Len Holden was her last Bank Line master. Last port before handover was Melbourne, I scored my uncle's Hallicrafters, my sister was given the ship's prayer book. 

The prayer book had been given to the ship by the Anglican Bishop of Calcutta about 1949... That was after she had an explosion in the fridge flat while at Sandheads(sp) which killed 2 engineers. I gather that they were buried in Calcutta... hence the ship's prayerbook.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Interesting Info. on Shiel, I only checked Appleyard but Low and behold when I went to Middlemas ( he can be a little misleading at times) He states that she was indeed sold on as Asteropes in 1956. I wonder if Alistair can add any further Info. Well done on the Hallicrafter, I had one for a few years and it was a good unit......pete


----------



## Campbell Sinclair (Dec 23, 2013)

*SS Shielbank*

My Grandfather John (Jack) Campbell Sinclair, from Greenock, was one of the two Engineers killed on the SS Shielbank on 16 February 1949, aged 47, as the boat was at Sandheads, River Hooghly, Calcutta. He was the Chief Engineer on board at the time.

From my memory of my reading of the Fatal Accident Enquiry report in about 1977 (when I was about twelve), the crew had been working on a refrigeration unit before lunch. While they were away, there was a gas leak and on returning to the worksite, a spark was struck which resulted in an explosion.

I understand that my grandfather died onboard the ship as a result of the explosion. The other Engineer was taken ashore for treatment where he later died from his injuries. My grandfather was “buried at sea, off Calcutta”, I imagine, due to the scarcity of air transport in those days. I am unaware of the resting place of the other engineer. In actual fact, there was a third man killed in the explosion that day, but, if he is not mentioned in the ship’s prayer book, it may have been because of his ethnicity. I am not aware of his occupation.

My Grandfather left behind my Grandmother and three sons who all later became Marine Engineers. The oldest son Campbell (John) retired as a Chief Engineer and passed away in 2005. The second son, Rankin emigrated to Australia and is still alive, and my father Alexander (Alastair) who left the Merchant Navy and joined the oil industry, as I have done myself. Following the family heritage, still at sea but with no port to sail to!

For me, it is unusual to find any mention of my Grandfathers life and death. He died long before I was born in 1965 but his memory has never been forgotten. Amongst others of his possessions, I have a clock in my own hallway that belonged to him and my Grandmother, along with his Parker fountain pens, slide rules and the money that he had on the ship with him at the time.

I hope everybody mentioned in the previous threads remain in good health. My thoughts are with them, and the families of the other two men that died on that day.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Great post Campbell! Thank you


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings - there is a picture of the Shielbank at www.photship.co.uk - hope it is of interest BV


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Campbell *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Campbell Sinclair (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you, Gents

Campbell


----------



## Grant Moreland (Sep 9, 2014)

My father James (Jimmy) Moreland also from Greenock served as 5th Engineer on the Shielbank. He joined the ship on 06/03/1948 and was aboard at the time of the explosion. After the incident he was promoted to 4th engineer. A telex was sent to his mother in Greenock with regards to the incident stating that my father had been killed or possibly injured with no further information and it was a number of days before my Grandmother found out that it was another engineer from Greenock who was killed.

My father never really talked about the accident as it was a very harrowing experience for a young man in his early 20's.

He discharged on 03/02/1950 @ Manchester as 3rd Engineer.


----------

